# Confused,first tractor



## Kubotabota (Nov 20, 2020)

Totally new to kubota, looking for a USED 4wd to manage 75 acres of flat and hills. Would like to mainly cut grass,but will want to be able to take advantage of all the implements available. Should I stick with the B series? I should stick with something that has at least a category 1,, 3 point correct? I'm looking at getting an older model, do some b series have category 1? Lead me in a direction!


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Research the M series for what you're looking for... B series tractors are better sized for lighter use and smaller properties. M7040 are a good all around utility tractors and can handle most farm chores for a single tractor operation. B.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

As for 3pt hitch categories you're in the cat.1 or 2. depending on tractor size. With a cat.2(larger tractor) you can sleeve down to cat1(smaller pin on attachment). B.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubotabota (Nov 20, 2020)

BinVa said:


> As for 3pt hitch categories you're in the cat.1 or 2. depending on tractor size. With a cat.2(larger tractor) you can sleeve down to cat1(smaller pin on attachment). B.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk



My budget is ,7-8 k


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

If you're only considering a kubota...you may find an L series in that price range.. B

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubotabota (Nov 20, 2020)

BinVa said:


> If you're only considering a kubota...you may find an L series in that price range.. B
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Should I just skip the b series all together? Should I skip the bx series too?


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

My only point is buy the most efficient tractor you can afford to meet your needs. There is no one size fits all...most are purpose built within a range of use. You don’t give much insight into what the tractor will be used for except ‘mow grass’....how much grass(yard or field)?, what implements a scrapper blade or rotory cutter? Each one has different power requirements. In most cases it’s better/safer to have too much tractor than not enough.

Here’s an explanation of the series.
Kubota B Series – 20hp to 30hp subcompact tractors designed for lawns and small farms.

Kubota L Series – versatile compact tractors for heavier work, the L series ranges from 30hp to 60hp

Kubota M Series – heavy-duty workhorses designed for commercial use, the M series boasts 40hp – 145hp.

X Variations – if any series identifier is followed by an X, it is the smallest tractor in the line. BX tractors are 20hp, LX tractors are 30hp, and MX tractors are 40hp.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

The MX series actually goes to 58 hp...mine is 52 hp. From my understanding the MX is a bridge between the L and full on utility M series. 

The L, MX or M would likely fit your acreage but as stated you need to assess your use of the tractor. Front loader lift and what attachments you will need are considerations that help decide. With your budget you will simply be looking for most capable tractor you may find for the money.

The attachments can get pricey so figure that into your budget. Of hills then you likely will need 4wd...mine is 2wd as I dont need that option and applied the savings to get a bigger tractor.

Honestly, you may find better deals in the utility M model with the standard gear shift, which is preferred for shredding and more ground type work. The HST hydro models in smaller tractors is handy for front loader use.

Keep in mind the weight of tractor goes up as you move thru the alphabet regardless of HP rating. Weight helps with capability of machine, but also increases damage to ground. The L, MX and M will chew some earth so not a good around the house tractor.

The B will do good around the house, but will be limited in more demanding work needs. If ya plan on livestock, you need an L or bigger to handle round bales.


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

If it were me, i would be leaning towards the MX series for a 75 acre place, IF, your wallet allows it, they aren`t cheap. Depends on want you want to do. If you want to expand on the implements, the MX wont leave you wondering if you bought enough tractor.

If your budget is truly 7 - 8k, you`ll barely get into a decent newer BX for that amount.


----------

